# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Правила выгрузки из УТ 10.3 в УТ 11.5 ( для унверсального обмена )

## lega23

Добрый день!
Не подкинет ли кто правила выгрузки из УТ 10.3 в УТ 11.5 ( для унверсального обмена ). Кажется , они идут в стандратной поставке УТ 11.5. Заранее спасибо!

----------

